# La Cabane aux Images



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2018)

Going to visit my stomping grounds in mid-June and I found this little gem of a camera collector museum to visit. The museum belongs to a French photographer and collector, he moved to a little village near Bran (of Dracula's Bran Castle fame) and married a Romanian lady. As I understand he still does photography and collects and can't wait to meet him.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2018)

Will post pictures when I get back...


----------



## Derrel (Jun 10, 2018)

Mitica100 said:


> Going to visit my stomping grounds in mid-June and I found this little gem of a camera collector museum to visit. The museum belongs to a French photographer and collector, he moved to a little village near Bran (of Dracula's Bran Castle fame) and married a Romanian lady. As I understand he still does photography and collects and can't wait to meet him.



I very,very much enjoyed your collectibles web page today (from mitica100), and spent some time perusing the photos and reading your commentary on the various film collectibles you have! And I'm eagerly awaiting the photos of the vintage mint Nikon S3 rangefinder. Looking forward to your write-up or post on to your upcoming camera/photo museum visit.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 10, 2018)

Thanks Derrel. I will do good on both promises, photos of my mint Nikon S3 and of the camera museum in Romania. Hopefully the owner, who is French, speaks good Romanian or at least some because my French is pretty much "merde"...
Y'all stay cool now... (110 degrees in Phoenix right now!!!)


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 1, 2018)

Back grom Dracula land, good trip and good eats. However, I was pretty deflated to miss seeing La Cabane aux Images, the owner was not there the day of the visit and the museum was closed despite the advertised visiting hours. Oh well... I might be going back in 2-3 years.


----------

